# Beard of the week



## Josiah (Jan 17, 2015)




----------



## RadishRose (Jan 17, 2015)

Love it!


----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 17, 2015)

Last time he washed the beard he found his lost watch, hat and two combs!!


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 17, 2015)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 19, 2015)

Love 'em!


----------

